# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  will a Lamborghini, and a good job get me more chicks than your typical ladies man?

## mcarpenter089

I wanna know will a lamborghini, and a good job get me as just as much chicks as your typical ladies man? AND I DONT WANNA HEAR THAT BULLSHIIT ABOUT YOU JUST GOTTA HAVE A NICE PERSONALITY BLAH BLAH BLAH. I MEAN SERIOUSLY IM GOIN TO SCHOOL TO BE A DOCTOR, JUST FOR THIS PURPOSE. I GUESS YOU CAN SAY ITS MY REVENGE ON MY ****KED UP GENETICS FOR GIVEN ME THE BALD GENE.

----------


## seri

yes..  or you can just go to Thailand and do the same there with hot teen girls without any need for a Lamborghini =D

----------


## BBay

It will certainly help to pick them up -

----------


## jamesst11

It will help you attract superficial, manipulative women that will eventually ruin your life and take all your money.  Then you will be 40, bald, heart broken and never trust any one.  But, you will have a sweet ride.

----------


## mcarpenter089

> yes..  or you can just go to Thailand and do the same there with hot teen girls without any need for a Lamborghini =D


 I think i like your idea more! Time too get my passport lol

----------


## drgs

yea, lets start with a passport

----------


## WanderingOracle

It can, but only in a specific way. Please ignore men who say things like "Only shallow women". They don't understand women. At all. Nearly all women are attracted to men who are powerful and successful. Being able to display symbols of power and success will increase your attractiveness to them.

However, it is only proportional to their existing initial physical attraction to you. Let's do this with some stock photos for a good example.

Let's take 4 men and 4 women. They will rank between being very good looking and somewhat below average. Just a note here, if you're much below average, you can flat out forget about consistently being able to get pretty girls. Wealth is only a modest enhancement and helps "cute" guys more than anyone. Really good looking men, and ugly men get almost no benefit from it.

We will pair off four couples based on looks alone.

The below average couple


The average couple


The above average couple


The hot couple



So, what you want to do, is go from one of the lower tiers and leapfrog one or more positions, yes?
The good news is that you can do this to some extent. You're not strictly tied to your looks class. Things like your personality and wealth can indeed bump you up to as much as 3 points above your looks, with consistency(I'm talking about what's repeatable. Random one-off things are not useful). I know you've met a fat ugly dude with a hot girl once. But does he consistently date women that far out of his league? Never that I've met. 3 points is your max. You want really hot girls, you at least need to be "cute"(you want 9s, you need to be at least a 6).

So, how much can that wealth help each of these men?
Well, the best news is probably going to go to the above average man. With wealth, the really hot girl becomes very achievable. The really hot guy doesn't benefit much at all. Attractive women already want him, even if he works at Subway. What about the average guy? He may benefit somewhat. Based on personality traits and wealth, he may be able to leapfrog from his 5, up to a 7 as pictured above. Maybe even exceed her a bit. But the last girl is still out of his league and he will have a poor chance of dating many women like that.
What about the below average man? Well, he's still quite fu¢ked. The wealth may help a bit, but the second girl is still probably as good as he can get. Wealth can boost you a good 1.5-2 points as an average to somewhat above average man. But as an ugly man, it's worth maybe 1 point. Women are still not visually attracted to this man, and so his wealth has very little use to them. This is the one man who needs to worry about "gold diggers". As any woman that looks like the 3rd woman and above, are almost certainly looking to financially use him.

This is based on a good number of years of knowing a decent number of moderately wealthy(but not RICH) people. The ugly, wealthy guys I know, are with ugly to average chicks. 

tl;dr
Money helps guys that are decent to kind of nice looking. It has very little impact on good looking and ugly men.

Money can help, but you should always do anything possible to max out your looks. Dress well, lift heavy things, take good care of your skin. Those will do more for getting attractive women than money will. You want hot girls, you need to make yourself as hot as possible.

----------


## mcarpenter089

> It can, but only in a specific way. Please ignore men who say things like "Only shallow women". They don't understand women. At all. Nearly all women are attracted to men who are powerful and successful. Being able to display symbols of power and success will increase your attractiveness to them.
> 
> However, it is only proportional to their existing initial physical attraction to you. Let's do this with some stock photos for a good example.
> 
> Let's take 4 men and 4 women. They will rank between being very good looking and somewhat below average. Just a note here, if you're much below average, you can flat out forget about consistently being able to get pretty girls. Wealth is only a modest enhancement and helps "cute" guys more than anyone. Really good looking men, and ugly men get almost no benefit from it.
> 
> We will pair off four couples based on looks alone.
> 
> The below average couple
> ...


  Hmm very good explanation, seems like you really put some thought into it thanks!!! And i am a cute guy, so im feelin pretty good lol. Even better when replicel is available in 2018!!!

----------


## Illusion

> It can, but only in a specific way. Please ignore men who say things like "Only shallow women". They don't understand women. At all. Nearly all women are attracted to men who are powerful and successful. Being able to display symbols of power and success will increase your attractiveness to them.
> 
> However, it is only proportional to their existing initial physical attraction to you. Let's do this with some stock photos for a good example.
> 
> Let's take 4 men and 4 women. They will rank between being very good looking and somewhat below average. Just a note here, if you're much below average, you can flat out forget about consistently being able to get pretty girls. Wealth is only a modest enhancement and helps "cute" guys more than anyone. Really good looking men, and ugly men get almost no benefit from it.
> 
> We will pair off four couples based on looks alone.
> 
> The below average couple
> ...


 I more or less agree about your explanation but lol@ these pics. The normal and above avg males both look way worse than the category they should be put into. Above avg is avg and the avg is below avg. Regarding women, I disagree as well but that's not important for the topic I guess

----------

